# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Operatie penisprothese

## v2nes

ma man moet aankomende week een operatie ondergaan!
hij krijgt een penisprothese zodat we weer van ons sexleven kunnen genieten!
nu ben ik benieuwd of iemand hier ervaring er mee heb, en het zou willen delen!
we hebben er lang op moeten wachten, 1 jaar en drie maanden, maar na aandringen dan kom je wel!
een penisprose is dus een hulpmiddel om een normale erectie te krijgen met een soort pompje en stafen!
zie meer in een stukje hier op het forum!

----------


## v2nes

de operatie is geweest!
het is allemaal goed gegaan, morgen mag hij naar huis!
verder info volgd nog!

----------


## v2nes

De operatie is al weer even geleden.,
En het werkt allemaal prima. Maar nu helaas geen sex meer.
Hij heeft er geen zon meer in embleem behoefte meer.
Viel me zwaar op de dak. Ik mist het heel erg. Jan voor het laatst.
Heeft ongeluk gehad onderarm allebei botten gebroken
. Bij operatie zenuw geraakt. Nu hangt hand 
. Vandaar dat hij nu moeilijk vind om te genieten

----------


## v2nes

Tijdens onze vakantie in september hebben we er goed gebruik van gemaakt.
Is erg fijn dat ze dat kunnen. Is een goede oplossing en je kan gewoon weer genieten op de normale manier.
Als je erctieproblemen hebt en pillen etc. niet helpt is dit echt een goede oplossing

----------

